# Eagle river clear from below Dowd chutes?



## BrianCO (May 12, 2013)

good to go, saw a bunch of raft guides in training today below the chute to the avon WW park


----------



## webstar (May 8, 2008)

I kayaked it from avon to the edwards ww plant on wednesday along with 2 oar frames and they were fine. Nothing personal from this year above there but I have seen kayakers going through eagle-vail.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Gremlin,

Where do you put in by the church? i never even knew there was an opportunity there (been running this for 17 years !) the access at Bob the Bridge in Avon is kinda a pain in the ass to get the trailer down there. Thaks for any input !

Minimum flow for this stretch is 800 cfs (for me- 14' cat). It is now at a prime flow. At 2500 gets nice, fun and burly thru Edwards.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

No trailer access by the church but a nice steep bank to slide the boats down and a fenced concrete structure on the bank to tie to with a small eddy. It adds a couple miles of action that begins immediately and you get to hit Bob!


----------

